# in need of laptop



## andy1776 (May 26, 2009)

can anyone tell me if it would be cheaper to buy a laptop , digital camera, etc... in hong kong or bangkok? thanks


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

andy1776 said:


> can anyone tell me if it would be cheaper to buy a laptop , digital camera, etc... in hong kong or bangkok? thanks




andy1776,

Welcome to the board! Most everything electronic or photographic will be cheaper in Hong Kong but it pays to shop around - I'd recommend starting on the Internet for what you're looking for. 

Don't forget e-Bay either as many products are listed on e-bay by Hong Kong Chinese. I'd suggest waiting until you got there though or you would be liable for taxes if imported. Another suggestion - at least on photo gear - check with B&H Photo and Adorama in New York. They might be as cheap or cheaper than Hong Kong as they carry 'gray market' cameras and lenses. 

Serendipity2


----------



## andy1776 (May 26, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> andy1776,
> 
> Welcome to the board! Most everything electronic or photographic will be cheaper in Hong Kong but it pays to shop around - I'd recommend starting on the Internet for what you're looking for.
> 
> ...


thank you Serendipity2.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

PC goods etc don't tend to be any cheaper in Thailand compared to the West, although I've had a very good deal on a new but 1 year old Dell, and they added a lot of professional software for free at the shop. How does it compare with HK? Afraid I can't help there, no idea, sorry. As S2 suggests, it 'should' be cheaper in HK along with other high tech stuff, but how well do you know the place... are you just transiting through the airport, or do you have time to shop around?


----------



## andy1776 (May 26, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> PC goods etc don't tend to be any cheaper in Thailand compared to the West, although I've had a very good deal on a new but 1 year old Dell, and they added a lot of professional software for free at the shop. How does it compare with HK? Afraid I can't help there, no idea, sorry. As S2 suggests, it 'should' be cheaper in HK along with other high tech stuff, but how well do you know the place... are you just transiting through the airport, or do you have time to shop around?


well, i will be there for 4 days only. that will give me a little time to network. i'm really interested in a toshiba brand laptop, a scanner, printer and dig. cam. i've only been through the airport once, 2 yrs. ago, so i'm not at all familiar with Hong Kong at all, just what i've been able to glean from the internet, over a short period of time. i was going to Cebu initially and am familiar with it and have connections there however, an opportunity came up and it will pull me towards Thailand instead. i know its a last minute change in my itinerary but some opportunities need at least investigation you know? so i'm willing to check things out and see if the goals are realistic and achievable. thanks Frogblogger.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

andy1776 said:


> well, i will be there for 4 days only. that will give me a little time to network. i'm really interested in a toshiba brand laptop, a scanner, printer and dig. cam. i've only been through the airport once, 2 yrs. ago, so i'm not at all familiar with Hong Kong at all, just what i've been able to glean from the internet, over a short period of time. i was going to Cebu initially and am familiar with it and have connections there however, an opportunity came up and it will pull me towards Thailand instead. i know its a last minute change in my itinerary but some opportunities need at least investigation you know? so i'm willing to check things out and see if the goals are realistic and achievable. thanks Frogblogger.


Andy1776,

In Hong Kong you don't want to shop at the airport. Go to Kowloon side and just a few blocks from the Star Ferry you'll find many small shops [they really don't have big shops there] and you can get some great buys. Again, your best resource is the Internet. A Google search of camera stores in Hong Kong should give you a lot of choices. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

andy1776 said:


> well, i will be there for 4 days only. that will give me a little time to network. i'm really interested in a toshiba brand laptop, a scanner, printer and dig. cam. i've only been through the airport once, 2 yrs. ago, so i'm not at all familiar with Hong Kong at all, just what i've been able to glean from the internet, over a short period of time. i was going to Cebu initially and am familiar with it and have connections there however, an opportunity came up and it will pull me towards Thailand instead. i know its a last minute change in my itinerary but some opportunities need at least investigation you know? so i'm willing to check things out and see if the goals are realistic and achievable. thanks Frogblogger.



Andy1776,

Here's a URL from a quick Google search. I've NOT done any research but the author seems to give a list of legitimate camera stores and others to avoid. Your always wise to shop and ask question. When you walk out of the store you want to 1 - personally look to see what's in the box 2 - make sure you have a receipt showing what you bought, what you paid for it and the company that sold it to you. Again, Kowloon side there are a lot of stores in Tsim Sha Tsui just a couple of minute walk from the Star Ferry [the best bargain in Hong Kong.

Serendipity2

Recommended Camera Shops in Hong Kong The World According to Roland


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I've compared prices in thai/sweden on most of my electronic eq, and the only thing that was cheaper in Thailand was my tv.

If your thinking about buying high-end stuff, it may be worth it to travel to Singapore and buy. A friend of mine who is a professional photografer went there to buy some gear, and with return ticket swe-sing, all expenses (3 nights hotel, meals etc.) she still saved money by buying it there..


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> I've compared prices in thai/sweden on most of my electronic eq, and the only thing that was cheaper in Thailand was my tv.
> 
> If your thinking about buying high-end stuff, it may be worth it to travel to Singapore and buy. A friend of mine who is a professional photografer went there to buy some gear, and with return ticket swe-sing, all expenses (3 nights hotel, meals etc.) she still saved money by buying it there..



Acid Crow,

Great idea. You can get pretty reasonable airfare from CNX to SIN via KUL on AirAsia - less than $300. Probably cheaper if you split the flights CNX/BKK return and BKK/Sin return. There are some VERY competitive rates with AirAisa and Tiger Air among others

Serendipity2


----------



## andy1776 (May 26, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Andy1776,
> 
> Here's a URL from a quick Google search. I've NOT done any research but the author seems to give a list of legitimate camera stores and others to avoid. Your always wise to shop and ask question. When you walk out of the store you want to 1 - personally look to see what's in the box 2 - make sure you have a receipt showing what you bought, what you paid for it and the company that sold it to you. Again, Kowloon side there are a lot of stores in Tsim Sha Tsui just a couple of minute walk from the Star Ferry [the best bargain in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


thank you serendipity2 for encouraging me to pay attention per: open the box. sound, practical advice.


----------



## andy1776 (May 26, 2009)

andy1776 said:


> thank you serendipity2 for encouraging me to pay attention per: open the box. sound, practical advice.


thanks everyone. very sound, practical advice i can apply to my needs.


----------



## stogiebear (Mar 20, 2009)

The voltage and plugs are NOT THE SAME so don't buy in Hong Kong for use in Thailand.

Also - loads of scammers in Kowloon shops so be VERY careful.

Laptops are very cheap these days and Acer make great laptops and provide great service in any major mall in Bangkok.


----------



## andy1776 (May 26, 2009)

stogiebear said:


> The voltage and plugs are NOT THE SAME so don't buy in Hong Kong for use in Thailand.
> 
> Also - loads of scammers in Kowloon shops so be VERY careful.
> 
> Laptops are very cheap these days and Acer make great laptops and provide great service in any major mall in Bangkok.


thats good to consider. thanks Stogiebear


----------



## stogiebear (Mar 20, 2009)

I buy a lot of laptops and my friends by through me... If you need any help buying and need a shop that's trustworthy (and cheap) and you are in the bangkok area then let me know.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

stogiebear said:


> The voltage and plugs are NOT THE SAME so don't buy in Hong Kong for use in Thailand.
> 
> Also - loads of scammers in Kowloon shops so be VERY careful.
> 
> Laptops are very cheap these days and Acer make great laptops and provide great service in any major mall in Bangkok.



stogiebear,

I believe both Thailand and Hong Kong have 220-240VAC 50cps electricity. The laptop will know if you're plugging in to 220-240VAC or 110-120VAC 60cps The usual plug is two round 'prongs' but you can readily get adapters for other configurations. Some [a few] have a third prong but most do not. The adapter is cheap - less than $1.00

You are correct on scammer which is where the Internet comes in. You can shop on the Internet and narrow down your search to only those stores that are recommended, ship overseas and take credit cards. 

The other bit of safety is to buy using a major credit card which gives you some protection if the laptop is a dud and ALWAYS check what's in the bag BEFORE you leave the store and make sure you have a receipt [in English] describing the product you bought, the price and the name of the store. Then if there's a dispute you have the goods and receipt in your possession. Finally, if you have a digital camera with you, take a photo of what's being bought and another as it's being bagged along with the receipt. The key to a safe transaction is to do the research first, see who is recommended, make sure they ship overseas and make sure they take major credit cards. Finally, make sure that what you bought IS in the bag and not a wrapped up book instead! 

Serendipity2


----------



## stogiebear (Mar 20, 2009)

Hong Kong have the British style plugs and Thailand use the American style.

My (Thai bought) netbook came with a 125 volt 7 amp Thai plug which flipped out when I tried to plug it into a Hong Kong outlet (with adapter.)

Actually many HK hotel rooms actually have both types of plug inlets...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

stogiebear said:


> Hong Kong have the British style plugs and Thailand use the American style.
> 
> My (Thai bought) netbook came with a 125 volt 7 amp Thai plug which flipped out when I tried to plug it into a Hong Kong outlet (with adapter.)
> 
> Actually many HK hotel rooms actually have both types of plug inlets...



hi stogiebear,

Actually it's been awhile since I was in Hong Kong [15 years - pre September, 1997 Chicom takeover] but the round, two prong plug is what I remembered. That would be the English design. I've primarily seen that same type in Bangkok and Chiang Mai but I've also seen the American 'blade' type plug but both do have available 220-240 VAC and 50cps electricity. Same as Australia and Singapore. I'm not sure but I think much/most of Europe also has the "English" design and have 220-240 VAC. I'm not sure the frequency in Europe but also probably 50 cycles per second. I usually try to have a blade to prong adaptor or a multi-prong with even three prongs available. I'm surprised your laptop had a 125 VAC 7 amp plug that wasn't also 220 VAC. Virtually all laptops [or so I"m told since I don't own one] have this which is simply a step down transformer that can take 220 VAC and split into two 110 VAC. Same with towers. The advantage is you can then manufacture just one PC or laptop and sell it anywhere in the world and it'll work.


----------



## andy1776 (May 26, 2009)

*laptop*



stogiebear said:


> I buy a lot of laptops and my friends by through me... If you need any help buying and need a shop that's trustworthy (and cheap) and you are in the bangkok area then let me know.


roger that Stogiebear. we'll talk. thanks


----------

